

A New Way To Pay Student Loans: Slowly or Not At All - bbg
http://business.theatlantic.com/2009/06/bailing_out_graduates.php

======
whatusername
In Socialist Australia, here's what we do:

\- Most Uni places are sponsored by the Govt.

\- A proportion of the cost (4000-9000/year - only for tuition) is given to
the student in the form of a loan (HECS, FEE_HELP, whatever the acronym is
now)

\- Interest is charged at the official CPI rate (so I think mine had 3.6%
interest charges this year)

\- The loan must be repaid once a students income is over a certain level.
($41,595 The required rate of payment goes up with income - about 4% for $42K,
up to 8% for >$77K)

Wikipedia have a reasonable summary:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tertiary_education_fees_in_Aust...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tertiary_education_fees_in_Austraia)

